# Please help me to identify these cichlids



## Desigan (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi,

Could you please help me to identify these cichlids and if possible could you please tell me which one is male and which one is female ? Thanks.

Note : fish in the 2nd and 4th pic are the same,just took the shot from another angle.

Thanks


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

Kenyi 3rd shot. Afra female first and fourth shots. 2nd shot: ?


----------



## Desigan (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks for your reply, but the LFS sold these as yellow ACEI to me 

I bought these chichlid today and mixed with yellow labs and Mdoka whitelips. are these chichlid compatible ?

Thanks


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

Probably. Haplochromis species must be bigger than Mbunas in order for them to go with Mbunas. I would say they're compatible if they have similar water parameter requirements. You're welcome. There is no such thing as Yellow Aceis. They may have been confused with White-tailed Aceis or Yellow-Tailed Aceis.
What about that rusty lookin Cichlid 2nd Shot?


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

Elongatus Chewere, Exasperatus Cichlid, and Socolofi Cichlids may be similar. I actually am rethinking the C. afra guess. Probably more likely to be Exasperatus.


----------



## Desigan (Mar 24, 2020)

here is the better picture. i am really worried if these chichlids are very aggressive and will be nice looking.


----------

